# Shopping online for clothes



## Modmom (Aug 25, 2010)

Do you know offhand of any women's online clothing stores that accept Paypal payments?

Bonus if you know they ship to Canada, but I don't mind looking into that on their website.


----------



## megan92 (Sep 4, 2010)

i think asos.com ships pretty much anywhere!  i think they are based in england?  i don't know what kinda clothes you're looking for but i think they have some cute stuff.  never ordered from there myself but i've heard good things about it


----------



## zephyr739 (Oct 6, 2010)

ModCloth offers paypal checkout. I believe they ship to Canada as well. I love that site!


----------



## slowdownbaby (Oct 10, 2010)

Boohoo.com! They have such great things, go check them out


----------



## brittdelano (Jun 13, 2011)

flirtcatalog.com


----------

